# IPAD ... Classement des photos



## andrepaille (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis un nouveau membre qui habite au Québec.
QUESTIONS:
1- Comment faire pour créer de Nouveaux Albums de Photos parmi les Photos enregistrées.
Ces photos ont été enregistrées à partir de sites visités par mon Ipad. Celles-ci sont pêle-mêle, je veux les 
classer par catégories.
2- Comment se fait-il que les Vidéos, recues par courriel soient classées dans PHOTOS et non dans VIDEOS.
Merci.
Je suis devenu un Ipadien inconditionnel.
André Paillé


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour.

Pour classer les photos, cela ne se fait qu'à partir d'un ordinateur. Il faut donc les enregistrer sur un mac ou un PC et les classer dans photo ou des dossiers à synchroniser de nouveau avec l'iPad.


----------

